# night stalker



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

So i was out today at night looking for rabbits and didnt see any today.so while heading home my mom said look a rabbit and i was like than turn around and when i saw it i got off the car and got a rock from the car(from the day before i pick up so round rocks off the street) and took aim and missed but luckly he didnt run far when i loaded another rock into the pouch and took aim and BOOOM when i heard a sound that i had hit it and walk over and picked it up i didnt believe that i hit it cause it was really dark outside it was 10:38 at nigth ,and he was a fat cotton tail really heavy (5 pounds) some good eating and it was a neck shot. here are the picture look at the entry wound the rock did.

Slingshot shooter


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey nice shooting in the dark.

So pot or pan?

And you do know rabbit is 3 times the protein, and one third the fat, of prime beef ! it is actually one of the best meats you can eat, and besides that it tastes great to boot.

Enjoy, okay.

Alas, no rabbits in Thailand, other than pets, but can arrange a few pets in a run, then select one or 2 for the plate.

Cheers Allan


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Good shooting man!

As allan said, pot or pan?

I need to get out rabbit hunting with my slingshot.. Its just so hot outside, So ill wait for the first few frosts in a few months, and then ill see if i can get me another rabbit this year!

Im thinking of using marbles for the first time.. i want to take a shot at hunting with light ammo, I feel like my accuracy is somewhat good enough, so ill give it a whirl!

Be sure to check the liver for brownish spots, if it DOES have brownish spots, do NOT eat please!

Nice shot for sure  Also, you use that thera tube blue alot! Atleast thats what it looks like to me.

Happy hunting!

SMS


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting! And a nice looking rabbit.

Cheers ..... Charles

PS: Stones ... the ammo of champions ...


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Just sort of off topic, but not.

I used to be a Physical Training Instructor at the Australian Army Recruit Training Establishment Kapooka near Wagga Wagga N.S.W.
And sometimes we would would run like 30 plus recruits in full gear over a burrow in step, and several stunned rabbits would stumble out, fresh for picking up, and breaking necks.

Too easy a casserole for to be shared among the P.T.I's.

Is a tough life as an Army instructor sometimes hey ?...... grin

Cheers Allan


----------



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for yalls comments and i will cook it up in a half pan half pot and supermonkeyslinger the tube are green but i am trying to get some blue tubes were does someone on the forum have some?and isnt the liver of all animals brown and no dark brown spots thoo.
Slingshot shooter


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

The liver is normally a dark red maroon color on most mammals ok


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Natural slingshot and a rock. Great!


----------



## Jako (Mar 12, 2013)

That's some seriously good shooting, hitting a rabbit at night.

You have my admiration


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

only in texas. great shooting. proof the best slinghshot night scope is your instincts.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice shooting!


----------

